
Dumb Cuneiform - tiziano88
http://dumbcuneiform.com/
======
harel
I'm curious as to how the cuneiform is translated. Are they (or have access
to) linguists who specialised in old Mesopotamian languages? Or do they use
some freely available tools like this:
[http://www.paleoaliens.com/event/babylonian/](http://www.paleoaliens.com/event/babylonian/)
?

Or in other words - is the translation legit? If I show it to the Sumerian god
Gozer, will he laugh at me? I realise the translation is probably phonetic
(i.e., written in cuneiform but would sound like English if Gozer read it).

~~~
mchaver
It looks like a transliteration. Seems like they are using Cuneiform syllables
to represent English. Quote from the webiste:

"We take the letters from your message and transliterate by syllable, as
nearly as we can, into cuneiform."

------
orthoganol
As an archeology nerd, I appreciate this.

However it feels like you're lying when you say "Just tweet or text us", when
you actually need to manually type out the message on a field in a Gumroad
checkout widget... I think you should add better tech integration, or drop the
tweet/ text part.

~~~
pp19dd
Their choice of 'Old Persian cuneiform' is also ... weird. I don't know how to
phrase it, but seems doubly misleading. The time period they're preferring by
that choice is ~500-300 BCE, whereas my appeal of cuneiform is that it's one
of the earliest systems of writing, going back as 35 centuries BCE.

------
kuro-kuris
I love the idea, I think it would be sweet if you get a dictionary with your
cuneiform so you can actually decode it.

------
jonsterling
Ugh, Old Persian? Lame

They should pay me the big bucks to translate tweets into Akkadian or
Sumerian.

------
kaonashi
Weren't most cuneiform tablets receipts anyways?

------
rbobby
Babylonian business cards?

------
cottonseed
One of their two examples is cat calling? Classy.

~~~
dubrocks
What's your age and gender? I'm geniunely curious what kind of person could
possibly be "triggered" by this.

~~~
twright0
Nobody used the word "trigger". It's interesting to me that you're conflating
pointing out a potential issue (their sarcastic "classy") with being
personally upset ("triggered") - what's going on there? Also, why are age and
gender the two attributes you want to learn about them as a result?

~~~
dubrocks
Just curious if this is a case of an actual female being offended at an
innocuous "bad pickup line," or (what is more likely) a male SJW.

~~~
nrhtr
"actual female" "SJW"

redditcombinator.com

